# What Film School would you suggest for ME?



## MindBlownFilms (Aug 4, 2011)

I am a student at Miami Beach Senior High School, one of the presidents of the film club. Have worked as a film sssistant for Romance In A Can Film Festival, Miami Light Project: Filmmaker's Bootcamp, and the Federal Immigration Advocacy Center. Other than that I have worked as a free lance filmmaker since 8th grade (I will be a senior this year) under the alias Mind Blown Films at www.mindblownfilms.com. I have also started my own film festival this year called the Mind Blown Films Festival. I am a book agent for author Tony Kapel's fourth book, The Halls Ways. I also promote local concerts for bands to make money on the side. I have around a 3.1 GPA and a 1540 on the SAT (including the writing) and I would really like to get out of Florida and either go to New York or mostly California. 

So based on what I have done and what scores I have what school do you think suits me? I say this because I already know the top schools like NYU, UCLA, USC, and VFS, but then again if you think I can get into those schools feel free to suggest one of them but just dont suggest them because they are the best (because they are also the hardest to get into)

Thank you so much =)


----------



## eaglefan129 (Aug 6, 2011)

Try a local community college (A there cheaper) b you might get all the stuff you need there instead of going into one of those bigger schools. That what's I'm doing first two years then I'm not sure  after (and the community college is walking distances from my house)


----------



## MindBlownFilms (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I can afford to go to most schools I like easy to get into art schools so id rather do that then community college if anything


----------



## RamJoe (Aug 7, 2011)

It's going to be hard to get into any school with your GPA and test scores. Try and study really hard for the SAT this fall. Have you taken any APs or Honor Classes? At the undergraduate level the portfolio doesn't matter as much as the academic stuff.


----------



## MindBlownFilms (Aug 7, 2011)

Ya I took AP Envio and AP Psych. What I mean is id rather go to an art school with low requirements than community college like CalArts, or AOAU, or LA Film School


----------



## MindBlownFilms (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh and all my classes except math and electives are honors courses


----------



## Kevin Reams (Jan 21, 2012)

You might want to check out our 1 year school in the Philippines. We have an all American staff of mentors with many years experience in Hollywood. Our sound mentor, Greg Curda, is an Academy Award winning sound designer (Hunt for Red October). You don't have to worry about grades. If you are a high school graduate-- you can be accepted. It is much cheaper then most film schools too and cost of living in the Philippines is very cheap. My 2 bedroom house is only $100 a month rent.
Check out this video blog from one of our American students: http://www.youtube.com/user/burrisfilm It can tell you much better how everyday life is here.

All the best.


----------



## soundeditor1980 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kevin Reams said:


> You might want to check out our 1 year school in the Philippines. We have an all American staff of mentors with many years experience in Hollywood. Our sound mentor, Greg Curda, is an Academy Award winning sound designer (Hunt for Red October). You don't have to worry about grades. If you are a high school graduate-- you can be accepted. It is much cheaper then most film schools too and cost of living in the Philippines is very cheap. My 2 bedroom house is only $100 a month rent.
> Check out this video blog from one of our American students: http://www.youtube.com/user/burrisfilm It can tell you much better how everyday life is here.
> 
> All the best.


With all due respect, Greg Curda never won an Academy Award ("The Hunt for Red October"). Cece Hall and George Watters II did for Sound Editing on that film. All you have to do to confirm that is to look at IMDB.Com. He also wasn't a sound designer, he was a foley mixer. Big difference. But I think IAFT already knew this.


----------



## soundeditor1980 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kevin Reams said:


> Check out this video blog from one of our American students: http://www.youtube.com/user/burrisfilm It can tell you much better how everyday life is here.
> 
> All the best.


 I would also suggest that you view burrisfilms last video AFTER graduating from IAFT on you-tube. If he thinks a jump cut every three seconds will get him a job anywhere as a film-maker, he is sadly mistaken. I sent him a private, positive-suggestion message to try and help, but his "know it all" arrogance was much more valuable than my 30 plus years of experience in film-making. 

I love sharing what I know with aspiring film-makers pursuing their dream, and have done so many times. I have watched many of the so-called final thesis' films posted on IAFT, but by Hollywood standards, It's garbage. 

You can't make 100 mistakes in basic film making in a 10 minute film and expect to be taken seriously. Point number one: when was the last time you ever saw a dissolve in a good film? The sound in those films was garbage, but let the "Academy Award" winning sound designer help you. It's still garbage and no one will hire you. If you dismiss his garbage T.V work (foley mixer) and bad Asian films sound, Curda has had about a five year career in Hollywood. (1988 to 1993 at Paramount)

I've known all about this nonsense for years but let it slide, but now they (and Curda himself) are being dis-honest and promoting their lies to deceive. Unacceptable. Much akin to Stolen Valor, (I also spent three years in the 82nd Airborne Division, lying about your service or ribbons, is disgusting to me)

If you have a dream and love making movies, I will help any way I can. It's free!! (you get what you pay for,Ha ha)

Just check your ego at the door.

I had hoped to teach at IAFT, but I think I'll just pass now. If you can contact me, I will be happy to help you any way I can. And actually be truthful.

Regards.


----------



## Mike_V (Jul 17, 2013)

Guys, This thread is over 1.5 years old. Please let it die and stay dead rather than randomly resurrecting it...

*Thread Closed*


----------

